# Implantation Bleeding and Morning Sickness starting at the same time?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it possible? Or do I have something else going on... I'm at 9dpo today (first pp O) and late last night I started feeling extremely sick to my stomach and had a fair amount of bloody mucus... I just assumed that I was getting my first ppaf as I've had af's when I was younger where I got really sick and threw up...







Only now this morning while I still feel a lil off stomach wise ( nowhere close to throwing up like last night though) and like someone was punching my stomach all night there is no blood from last night on the pad I put on (sorry tmi) and no more new blood... I was actually excited that I might be getting af last night as I hate living in limbo land...







But now I don't know what to think....









Anyone else have any thoughts on what's going on? Also if there is any chance it's implantation spotting how soon can you test after?

Thanks!


----------



## Teetina (Jan 18, 2010)

I've never been pregnant so I don't have experience in what implantation spotting feels or looks like, but the window for it to happen is about 6-12 days DPO and you're right in the middle of that. So its possible!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I got morning sickness starting at 5dpo and implantation dip/rise at 6dpo... implantation takes longer than a split second (something like days) to really dig in there... so its totally possible.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teetina* 
I've never been pregnant so I don't have experience in what implantation spotting feels or looks like, but the window for it to happen is about 6-12 days DPO and you're right in the middle of that. So its possible!

That's what my chart said too...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
I got morning sickness starting at 5dpo and implantation dip/rise at 6dpo... implantation takes longer than a split second (something like days) to really dig in there... so its totally possible.


How many days after that did it take you to get a bfp? I'm already going nuts waiting to find out if I am or if I'm not...


----------

